# '04 - '05 GTO Sound System



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm still in the first phase of getting to know my GTO and everything I've read and seen states that the GTO has 10 Speakers with an amp. Does anyone know the location of all speakers and amp? I want to re-place the factory speakers with some better quality speakers but I need to find the correct sizes in order to plan my system accordingly. Also does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a GPS/MP3/CD/DVD head unit that both fits the in the factory dash with no modifications and that also works with the Steering wheel controls and dash board display? I know it's a lot but I'm just excited to get mine the way I want it.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

i was thinking about the same thing. as far as where everthing is...the sub is in the trunk behind that fasle panel. i havent researched it to much but i am lookiing into upgrading mine car to. the best company to talk to would be cruchfield. thier website is www.crutchfield.com. i ahve used them for about 10 yrs getting my stereo equipment from. they are very technical and very good. if they dont know. that means they have tried to fit something in the car. so if you have any questions let me know. i will try to help you.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, Crutchfield is really good. I've used them for previous systems that I have installed. The only problem is that they are a bit on the pricy side. Although with all the help they provide and technical assistance it is sometimes worth it. I guess I will have to give them a call and see what they suggest. I get their catalog every so often but I haven't found anything that fits my criteria as far as the head unit. And as far as the speakers, I need to know what size they are in order to try and match them to the factory openings. I don't want to have to start cutting wholes on my baby just yet.


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

I know there is are some pioneer units that are on the market that will fit with the factory opening. The only thing is that you will have one open compartment. As far as the controls on the steering wheel working. Not happening once you switch to aftermarket. I also know that pioneer avic-n1, avic-n2 come with navi, and everything else but the n2 will not let the dvd player play once u pass 15 mph. I have decided to get the 7500 install the navi cds pioneer sells, and i get a better system.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

JUSGTO said:


> As far as the controls on the steering wheel working. Not happening once you switch to aftermarket.


Why can't the controls on the wheel work? PAC makes a module for using the steering wheel controls on aftermarket head units. Model SWI-X. I know this because I recently installed a whole system in my wifes 2004 Sienna and it works great. In fact the head unit I installed was a blaupunkt. I know there are a few incompatible vehicles but GTO's were not on the list. 

Should work fine for anybody swapping out their stereo. I intend to some time soon.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

As a matter of fact, I read in Crutchfield that there is a separate module that will allow your steering controls work with most head units. But I am not sure if the Tach display will work with it. I think it's kinda cool that it tells you and displays the radio station / CD Track etc. on your tach.


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

Is the Blaupunkt system bad or do you guy's just want to replace it to get something else? I was thinking of monting some 10" sub's in the trunk when I get mine... I was hopeing to keep the system entirely blaupunkt.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well...the only reason i would replace my deck is because i have an Alpine deck w/ XM. if you ever had it...you want it in all you cars. plus i have 2 8" subs and 2 10" subs. i had a system in my 04 silverado and i miss it. i might just add instead. i like the Blaupunkt deck. but i think it can be spiced up a little. i did talk to cruchfield and they havent made deck kit yet. plus they didnt know much about the gto. i told them i would offer my car if they put a killer system in it. since i live about 2 hrs from ther headquarters. but they didnt got for it. so i guess the only way is to get into it and see how it works........ :cheers


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

redgoat said:


> i did talk to cruchfield and they havent made deck kit yet.


I've seen an installation kit on a website for the GTO. If you are interested I'll track down the link. It's the same one someone posted in another thread with some pics. I noticed that crutchfield does have a wiring harness though for the gto


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

The only reason why I want to change the deck, is because I am used to my old system that had MP3/DVD/Navi etc. . . Plus the factory installed speakers get too much distortion. I tried turning on the auto distortion feature but the volume level was too low. I don't want something too exaggerated. I will be content with 2 8" woofers mounted on the rear deck, with the other speakers being a good combination of mids and tweeters. I just need to find the sizes in order to see what kind of amps I need.

Thanks for your suggestions.

MY05 - See if you can find the link so that I can look into it. Thanks! :cool

Redgoat - I was thinking of trying to find sponsors too. But mostly for engine mods. Since the GTO is fairly new I figured someone out there wants to tune it.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

btchplz said:


> MY05 - See if you can find the link so that I can look into it. Thanks! :cool


http://www.installer.com/kits/

About half way down they have the faceplace and removal tools for the factory stereo.

And check out this thread. There's a pic of one installed. Or at least I'm assuming it's the same one because it's the only one I've seen for the GTO.

http://gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1786


----------



## VYSSUTE (Dec 28, 2004)

FYI

Research replacing the deck and components in the dash. From what I know about Holden in australia and the Monaro the Blaupaunk cd player controls the display underneath the speedometer etc. 

If you take the factory deck out, these displays will not work.

Cheers


----------

